# This Momma wants her body back!



## AudreyNicole (May 12, 2006)

Ok, so when I met my husband in 2000, I weighed 110 pounds and was a size 3.  I am 5'3 and have a small frame.  I was a little unhealthy looking, and at my doctor's advice, I put on a few pounds.  When we got married, I weighed 121 pounds and looked and felt great.  When I got pregnant with my first son, I gave the term "eating for 2" a whole new meaning.  I ate things that were bad for me.  Ice cream on a daily basis.  In my mind it was ok, because I was pregnant, and took the attitude that I would worry about it when the baby was born.  At delivery, I weighed 202 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I gained almost 80 pounds!!  Well, after Logan was born, I lost 30 pounds, and was stuck with the extra 50 pounds from the gallons of ice cream I had consumed over the previous 9 months.  When Logan was nine months old, I got pregnant again, STILL 50 pounds heavier then when I got pregant the first time.  With my second pregnancy, I only gained 30 pounds, and at my second son's delivery, I was 198 pounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was in 2003.  I was so busy taking care of my two young babies, that I neglected myself, and never tried to lose the weight.  When I went for my annual OBGYN visit in February 2005, it was a wake up call.  I stepped on the scale and saw 164 pounds.  I cried and cried, and from that day on, I promised myself I'd lose weight.  Well I did.  I took Trimspa for about 4 weeks to get my metabolism going again, and cut portion sizes in half.  I really watched what I was eating, and in July 2005, I weighed 130 pounds. I was only 10 pounds away from my goal!  I had maintained my weight until about 3 months ago, when I started getting stressed about everything under the sun, and turned to food.  I have regained about 13 pounds and I HATE IT!  I know it is not that bad, but 3 months ago, I was 10 pounds from goal and now I am 23.  It is really starting to weigh on my mind and effect my self esteem.  My husband has been very supportive, and reminds me everyday that I am beautiful.  But I want to do this for ME!  Being a stay at home mom, I have fallen into the habit of eating what the kids eat, especially at lunch time.  My boys are noodle eaters, and my carb intake is insane.  Mac and cheese, spaghetti, ramen noodles... and then there are things like hotdogs and french fries....  I don't want to deprive my kids of "kid" food.  Instead, I need to resist it and take the extra effort to make myself something different for lunch.  So here it is in writing.  My goal is this:

To lose at least 8 pounds by my birthday - July 12, 2006
To lose at least 15 pounds by Labor Day - Sept 2006
To have lost 23 pounds at be at my goal weight of 120 pounds by Thanksgiving 2006!

Think I can do it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weigh in 5.12.06 - 143 pounds
Weigh in 5.19.06 - 140 pounds - down 3 pounds!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 12, 2006)

You can do anything if you are consistent and ready to work for it! Sweat momma! you'll get there!!


----------



## mitsukai (May 12, 2006)

i agree - just keep your mental game strong!

and maybe watch what your kids are eating too? you dont have to deprive them totally of "kid" food but sounds like mac&cheese and fries on a regular basis might not be so healthy for them either! plus seeing them eat healthier will help you too!


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

Audrey - Your courage to come forward is moving. I hope that during your journey you can keep in touch with all of us here at Specktra. 

Just one thing to think about... I know you don't want to deprive your kids of kid foods, and you shouldn't. But what isn't good for you isn't good for them either. High carbohydrate, sodium rich, processed foods aren't good for anyone, regardless of age. It might make things easier on you to not even have those temptations around and revamp your entire families eating habits. It's not to say that you shouldn't enjoy hotdogs and chips and the like, but maybe these things are better saved for a special occassion - like a family bbq! Also, you started a wonderful, wonderful thread in our forum about healthy alternatives. Maybe that is something to keep in mind! There are all beef hotdogs, veggie dogs, whole wheat buns, celery sticks with peanut butter. In terms of noodles (I think all kids love noodles!) maybe try whole wheat pastas and homemade sauces (that way there is a lot less sugar). It would break any mom's heart to know how bad packaged noodles really are for their kids... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe in you and know you can do this. Keep us posted!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 12, 2006)

I agree, and totally understand that alot of the stuff that kids eat isn't good for them... I do watch what they eat, and try to balance things out.  Fortunately for me, my kids LOVE fruits and veggies, and we all eat them often.  I just meant that WHEN they eat "kid" food, I am so tempted to eat it too.  I don't want you all to think that they eat noodles and fries for 3 meals a day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the encouragement girls.  I plan to weigh on a weekley basis and update my thread here.  I haven't had any soda in 3 days, so that's a huge accomplishment for me!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2006)

Good luck!  I don't have kids, so I have never experienced the roller coaster your body takes during pregnancy.  I imagine it can be pretty hard to navigate.  

It sounds like you are already taking some positive steps with portion control and cutting down on soda.  Soda was a tough one for me too.  My issues with portions were that I love food and found myself eating as much as my husband.  Didn't work out so well for me.  Fortunately we are both working on keeping a consistant healthy lifestyle now.  It sounds like your husband is really supporting you as well.  That is such a help!  

Do you have a workout plan?  A local gym?  That, in combination with the eating, is the ticket to success!  Oh, and our lovely moderater Wattage arming us with knowledge, of course! 

Good luck, hon.  You can do it!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 20, 2006)

WOO HOO!  Week 1 weigh in - down 3 pounds! YAY!


----------



## Wattage (May 20, 2006)

Who rules?? Audrey rules!! Yeah! Way to go mama!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Congrats on the weight loss!! I see the way my little brother's eat and it drives me nuts... I was raised the same way and now I have such a hard time knowing what is good for me to eat... I have no control... I always feel like I can eat whatever the hell I want... just a different perspective for you... I wish my parents had told me no and told me what was good for me. I'm not saying that you do this just letting you know that it really is beneficial to watch it and teach them that they can like good healthy food too =)


----------



## Shazy (Jun 11, 2009)

you got this mama! keep focused and you'll be there in no time!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

well this thread was from 2006


----------

